# Lcd Tv And Cold Weather



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

I've left the 19" lcd tv we bought for the trailer in the trailer. It's supposed to be below 30 during the day this weekend. Should I pull it out tomorrow? Or will it be OK.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Now I read my directions and it never refers to cold, only moisture. So that was discussed here and most agree to allow the TV to get to room temperature before you turn it on. If you live up north where you get long and deep freezing I would bring it inside but again when you put it in the camper allow it to get to the new temp to avoid damage.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I've always taken the LCD out of the TT while in storage over the winter for peace of mind. It takes all of 5 minutes to remove/box it. I consider it "preventive maintenance.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We bring ours in for the winter and use it as spare TV in the kitchen. I bought a mounting bracket from a local dealer to hang it on the wall.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm hoping the winter kills mine so I have an excuse to buy a good one to replace it.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm hoping the winter kills mine so I have an excuse to buy a good one to replace it.


Better just go hit it with a hammer because the cold isn't gonna do it.

I leave ours in the camper every winter. Even sub-zero temps have never caused a problem.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I left mine in my camper last winter and it got below 0 several times (this is Ohio). One time we were camping in 5F (camper at 70F) and we watched a movie after we let the camper warm up a bit. Still works and still in the camper!


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I live in Western Oregon and the sub zero temps are only occasional. So think I'll just leave it in there since we already have 4 tv's in the house.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We always leave ours in every winter and haven't had a problem yet. Temperatures of -35C or colder are not uncommon here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Chief Joseph said:


> Thanks for the info. I live in Western Oregon and the sub zero temps are only occasional. So think I'll just leave it in there since we already have 4 tv's in the house.


Ditto...I've got enough TV's in my house, plus I like to use the camper TV when we do a few winter stays.


----------

